# Mozhi cube ??



## vuaquyen92 (Oct 25, 2009)

My father has just bought this puzzle from HKnowstore, and I wonder what is the name of this puzzle/


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 25, 2009)

Motzi Diamond?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 25, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Motzi Diamond?



no u.


----------



## luke1984 (Oct 26, 2009)

It's a mix between a skewb and a skewb diamond, don't know its name. It's not a Mozhi Diamond because that's a skewb diamond knock-off.


----------



## vuaquyen92 (Oct 26, 2009)

Finally I know the name. It calls skewb star


----------

